# كيف اطور نفسي وعملي ؟



## moca_moca (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
معكم مهندس محمود من المنصوره
اعمل مهندس بمحطه توليد الكهرباء وبصراحه اجد العمل في محطات التوليد مرهق جدا وخصوصا اذا فكرنا في السفر لاحدي الدول لرفع مستوي المعيشه الذي يكاد يكون تحت الصفر في مصر
ولكن الاستمرار كمهندس توليد هو امر يشبه المستحيل فهي ليست الوظيفه التي يقضي فيها الانسان كامل حياته
ونظرا لعدم وجود اي خبرات قريبه في القطاع الحكومي استفيد منها ارجو منكم افادكم الله ان تقولو لي كيف اطور من نفسي 
وماهي الدورات والمجالات التي ادخل بها لاتمكن من تطوير سيرتي المهنيه 
سمعت عن الاداره الهندسيه واداره المشاريع وعن بعض البرامج المفيده مثل Oracle Primaera وشهادات ال PMP
ولكن فهمي متواضع جدا بالنسبه لهذه النقاط فارجو ان يفيدني احد بالله عليكم ويخبرني ماوظيفه البرامج والشهادات واذا كان هناك غيرها ؟
وماهي الخبرات التي تسبق الدخول في هذا المجال وارجو اولا شرح اعمق لاداره المشاريع واي مجال اخر يمكن ان يفيدني للتطوير
اطلت عليكم اعذروني واتمني ان اكون شرحت حاجتي بطريقه مناسبه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moca_moca (1 يناير 2011)

مافيش عنده معلومه ؟


----------



## mos (1 يناير 2011)

أرجو شرح الأعتراض على وظيفة مهندس التوليد
ومبدئيا قم بإتقــــــــــــــان اللغة الأنجليزية


----------



## moca_moca (1 يناير 2011)

ماعنديش اعتراض
لكن هي بدايه وانا عاوز اعرف ممكن اتطور ازاي 
وماينفعش تبقا عندك مثلا 40 سنه ولسه بتشتغل في نظام ورديه او لسه مهندس ورديه


----------



## mos (1 يناير 2011)

أخى المهندس 
أتمنى لك التوفيق وكما قلت لك بداية عليك أتقان اللغة الأنجليزية وبنفس المرحلة أدرس بعلم أدارة الأتصالات -إدارة مشروعات- وستجد ذلك بكتاب ريتا pmp
لك التحية


----------



## moca_moca (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sameh79 (2 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز ، يمكنك عمل دراسات عليا ، او دراسة كورسات ادارة المشاريع والتي ستفيدك في حياتك العمليه بشكل كبير


----------



## moca_moca (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخ سامح


----------

